# Could use some help with steering wheel integration on aftermarket radio



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I just picked up a Pioneer DEH-X5500HD, Axxess ASWC, metra harness adaptor, and antennae adaptor. I realized I will be needing to find an accessory source for the receiver, any suggestions for a source? With the antennae adaptor, what's that extra blue wire with a pin that looks like it can go into a connector? And last but not least. in this image here, Axxess states to tap the pink and blue wires to pin #9 and Pin #10 from the illustration of the connectors, but why does that illustration look so off? Any assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

What Metra harness did you buy?

The XSVI-9003-NAV has a plug prewired for the ASWC so it's plug program and play. I do a ton of these in these vehicles and, it may be because I know what color wires I'm looking for every time, but I haven't noticed the wire colors being off and the illustration looks spot on as long as u have an 03+ VW

The two wires you're going to interface with are a twisted pair of thin wires (as they are the can bus wires).

If you're installing this in pre 03 (so non monsoon single din) the plug is going to be different.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_120701787/Receiver-Wiring-Harness.html

Thats the harness that was included, this receiver is going into a 2006 Audi A3 with a concert radio. So any recommendations on whether I should keep that harness and run a tap into an accessory source or is there another harness I can use that will do it all. Also anyway you can help with which exact wires I would need to tap into to make the Axxess interface work on my car. Again, all your help is gladly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

A3Performance said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_120701787/Receiver-Wiring-Harness.html
> 
> Thats the harness that was included, this receiver is going into a 2006 Audi A3 with a concert radio. So any recommendations on whether I should keep that harness and run a tap into an accessory source or is there another harness I can use that will do it all. Also anyway you can help with which exact wires I would need to tap into to make the Axxess interface work on my car. Again, all your help is gladly appreciated :thumbup:


Yea that's the correct harness. For your car the do not have the appropriate data harness (was assuming it was a VW not Audi). The picture they show is the 9003 shell not the 1787 shell.

http://contentdocs.installernet.com/documents/vehicle/10887.pdf

That's the connector you have and that should be the instructions for that connector but without seeing ur vehicle and verifying it, I can't tell you for certain. your car should have can h and can l (which the diagram in above does not). IIRC the pink wire from the ASWC goes to the can H and the blue/pink goes to CAN L (I could have it backwards without verifying). If you call up Metra and explain to them that you have the 1787 shell not the 9003 they should be able to help you. On the top of your radio they will have a diagram telling you what wire is what like :


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

if u cant figure it out, come up here, I'll do it for you.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

NFrazier said:


> if u cant figure it out, come up here, I'll do it for you.


I wish you were local in Jersey. What about accessory power, good place to tap into on my car? Also what does that single blue wire do on the antennae adaptor provided...

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_12040VW54/Antenna-Adapter.html


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

So I just got off the phone with Metra/axxess guys and they state their kit won't work on my car for steering wheel control. The reason why is because of the wheel style instead of a button style on the volume up and down. So this is a bit upsetting honestly, All I need now is a good access power sources and figure out what to do with that blue wire coming off the antennae adaptor.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

A3Performance said:


> So I just got off the phone with Metra/axxess guys and they state their kit won't work on my car for steering wheel control. The reason why is because of the wheel style instead of a button style on the volume up and down. So this is a bit upsetting honestly, All I need now is a good access power sources and figure out what to do with that blue wire coming off the antennae adaptor.


I find that as bs as the Caddeys use a wheel (look up cts wheel)

And if he's referencing the same half wheel style the a4 has that year I've done quite a few of those cars w swc lolz

Accessory power. Ignition would be the best. It's pretty easy to access the ignition wires in those cars. The blue wire from the adapter goes to either the remote turn on on the radio or accessory (or power antenna wire if your radio has it - I forgot what I u said the radio u had)


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

NFrazier said:


> I find that as bs as the Caddeys use a wheel (look up cts wheel)
> 
> And if he's referencing the same half wheel style the a4 has that year I've done quite a few of those cars w swc lolz
> 
> Accessory power. Ignition would be the best. It's pretty easy to access the ignition wires in those cars. The blue wire from the adapter goes to either the remote turn on on the radio or accessory (or power antenna wire if your radio has it - I forgot what I u said the radio u had)


Radio I have is the Conert Non BOSE the new receiver is a Pioneer DEH-X5500HD. I also reached out to Christian from Enfig and he claims to have a full plug and play harness with Steering wheel controls. So I dunno what to do now.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

A3Performance said:


> Radio I have is the Conert Non BOSE the new receiver is a Pioneer DEH-X5500HD. I also reached out to Christian from Enfig and he claims to have a full plug and play harness with Steering wheel controls. So I dunno what to do now.


http://enfigcarstereo.com/PAC_C2R_AUDI.html

that's the harness.


----------

